
Convos.org – sort of Reddit meets 4chan - rnmp
https://www.convos.org
======
egypturnash
That's a hell of an elevator pitch. It immediately makes me think "this is
going to be full of the kind of people who give Reddit and 4Chan bad names".

And then I load it and the second story on the front page is "how much dick
can you suck in one day", posted by "niggers". Well then. Guess my impression
from the pitch was accurate.

~~~
ss180
When I checked just now those posts were getting downvoted. If you browse
older threads there's nothing particularly puerile there either. It looks like
those trolls only showed after this made it to the front page here...

~~~
egypturnash
Might even be people taking the spin of the description as an excuse to act
like that.

------
triazo
I like the idea of nested comments with full anonymitity. One thing I noticed
though is that it may be hard to get specific conversation going. Reddit has
super specific subreddits, so people can focus on an individual topic there.
4chan has many more boards and a catalogue view with images, so you can
quickly find a picture related to what you're interested in.

With this I feel you are stuck with a small number of boards, each of which
you can only see 25 different posts, all in text. The text forces you to spend
time on each one determining the topic before moving onto the next.

------
k__
I once started a HN meets 4chan (anonynews). Never finished it, haha.

It was almost like this, but without the votes, because I think they are bad.

If someone wants to vote something up they should write a comment, if it's too
easy to vote, the opinions get obscured. Also topics/comments were just hide-
able if you don't wanted to see them.

------
chipperyman573
This is really interesting. Hopefully it won't turn into 4chan (which is great
if you're into that kind of stuff but for everyone else is generally a place
to avoid)

~~~
userbinator
Alternatively, maybe everyone needs some 4chan in their life; to experience
the "raw" nature of humanity, to be offended, disturbed, and provoked. It's
not something you'd want to be exposed to all the time, but can be a good
occasional eye-opener.

------
dz0ny
THAT PINK SITE! Is that some sort of statement?

